# the other half of myheart died today



## myheart (Jul 30, 2010)

I know that without a blog to update forum members, most members may not know of Patrick's condition. It started out as a possibleencapsulated abscess in his abdomen. It quadrupled in size from the time it was found two years ago. Today a necropsy was performed, and the abscess was actually a tumor (about the size of a billiard ball) that was thought to have been attached to Patrick's bladder. The vet will know more after he has time to look at the slides of the tumor, so I will update as I know more. 

I adopted Patrick from the Green Bay Humane a little over eight years ago. He was listed asa 'stray' and so tiny when I adopted him. Patrick was my little honey-boy who always gave my circles and hums until I adopted Luna for him. Luna was his true-love, and seeing them together always melted my heart. I adopted Baby Zappa after Naturestee had finished fostering her, and had a wonderful trio. After Luna passed away last year, Baby Zappa stepped up and took care of Patrick. I added Callie last year to form another trio. Patrick seemed to be happy with his little harem, even though he lost his top-bun status after Luna passed.

I found a few of my favorite pictures of Patrick that I would like to re-post here. 

Patrick with the love of his life, Luna...







Patrick with a dirty nose after spending time digging divots in the lawn ...






My most favorite cuddle-pic






and my most beautiful Dutch train....






My most beautiful trio....






Patrick, I am at peace with your leaving me even though my heart is breaking for your loss. I know that you are with the love of your life, Luna. I know the two of you will have so much to catch up on... all of the cuddles, binkies, and full-body hugging. You will always be my honey-boy no matter who else may enter my life. You were mine until I shared you with Luna. I guess beautiful long ears and a little junk in the trunk could be enough to turn any young male-bunny's head. 

Go be with your true love, Patrick. I will end this as I ended Luna's Rainbow Bridge thread.... 

Patrick & Luna... "i carry your hearts with me, i carry them in my heart"

Binky pain-free at the Bridge my babies. Your sunshine will be missed so much.

Love,

Mom (myheart) :hearts


----------



## hln917 (Jul 30, 2010)

I am so sorry Janet. He's with his love Luna now.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 30, 2010)

we're so sorry you lost Patrick. He was a gorgeous boy and we know you'll miss him, as we miss all of ours that have gone on to the bridge. Binky free little man and rest in peace.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 30, 2010)

:sad: Oh Janet, I am so very sad to hear this. You know I loved your 'Train' so much, and Patrick and Luna had something so special between them.

Pat always looked so blissfully happy with his harem, and between their love, and yours, he couldn't have wanted for anymore. The only consolation is that he and Luna are together again.

God Bless, Patrick. you will be missed so much. You'll never be forgotten 

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm so very sorry you lost your little boy Janet..


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 30, 2010)

I am so sorry. I'm at work in tears. I can't believe he is gone.


----------



## myheart (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you so much every one. 

I was about to start on night-time salads, when I realized that I'll be making one less bunch of greens for the first time. I'm not sure I'm going to like this....

Zappa and Callie seem to be doing okay, but I think they miss Patrick more than I really know. I know rabbits will hang out on their own at times, but I haven't seen the girls together too much this evening. I've seen Callie in Patrick's cage quite a bit, and Zappa has been sitting behind the chair in the living room, which is the place Patrick spent his last night.

The girls did get to spend time with Patrick after he passed. Callie spent time grooming him, and Zappa took some time to be near him. I was very surprised at how much time they spent with him. My Siamese mix actually layed down next to him for a bit. I have some very nice pictures of my kids saying good-bye. I will always remember how much those few moments touched me because I won't be the only one grieving for Patrick. I have some very wonderful kids. :bunnyheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 30, 2010)

*hugs*


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 31, 2010)

Janet, the title of the thread made my heart sink. I don't think I've ever cried for a forum bunny, until now. I'm so sorry for your loss. For Callie and Baby Zappa's loss as well. I'll take comfort in knowing that handsome man Patrick is with his honey bun Luna. To be honest, Patrick and Luna's bond is what inspired me to be a courageous bunny mom and find the perfect someone to love my Kirby. Though I've never met them, it hurts to know they are gone. The pictures of your treasured trio are really the stuff of dreams. I just don't know what else to say. :cry4:


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 31, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Binky free Patrick.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh, no. This just broke my heart when I read it. He was a beautiful boy who loved sweet Luna so much. They were very special not only to you but to me as well. 

I know there are no words to help but you have to know that you gave them the best in life and they loved you back so much.

:dutch :anotherbun


----------



## myheart (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you so much Helen, Ali, andPennie.All of the nicecomments mean so much to me. 

It is so touching to know that so many others cared about my Patrick and Luna. I know Patrick grieved so much for Luna when she left us. Now I think Zappa and Callie will need time to adjust to not having their man around. Patrick was so good to them; grooming them and cuddling withthem.

I remember walking into the bunny room one evening to find Callie with her head resting on top of Patrick's head. I so started to cry because that was what Luna used to do all of the time when they cuddled. Patrick looked so happy and content with Callie sitting like that. I couldn't have been happier for my little man. That felt like the turning point to me... that Callie was going to fit in after all. The only thing is that this happened just a week or two ago. Just not enough time for me to enjoy the closeness of their bond for very long.

This is the part I hate.... the part when little things set off the memories and then the crying starts. It's worse when it happens in public and I have no where to hide until it passes. Broken hearts are the worst...


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 31, 2010)

so sad...its good though that luna and patrick are together now though.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 31, 2010)

I am so sorry, Janet. Such a special bunny, so loved and so lucky to be adopted by you. I can't say anything to make you feel better, I know. He had the best life any bunny could have and he loved you very much. I hope you and the girls are doing ok.
:bunnyhug:

Binky free, Patrick, with your Luna again at last.
:rabbithop:rabbithop


----------



## naturestee (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm really glad I got to know Patrick and see him over the last two years. He was such a wonderful dutchie boy and the classic dirty old man. James and my nephew Patrick send their condolences.

You know how to get a hold of me. I always have an ear to listen and a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh Janet my heart sank when i read the title.I am in tears writing this.

I'm so sorry your Handsome Boy Patrick went to the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:. 

Binky Pain Free Patrick and do lots of cuddles with your Bunny Wife.

You will be missed by many but especially by your Mommie.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 1, 2010)

Pernod, Patrick and Luna (and dear Zappa) have always made me want a Dutch. The love you've shared with us through them has always warmed my heart. I look forward to owning a Dutch someday, and it's bunnies like yours that have made me love them so much!


----------



## JimD (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Patrick!

ray::rainbow:
..see you on the other side


----------



## myheart (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank youfor the nice comments and sympathies.

Patrick was my anchor bunny in the house. He seemed to keep things moving along because all I had to do was look at his face to know what time it was. There was always the look he would give me that just asked, "Where is my snack? Don't you know what time it is?" I am so happy that he had that look on his face Thursday morning. I told him it wasn't Sunday (apple-snack day). But who could possibly resist _the look_? So I told every-bun that they needed to thank Patrick for the extra snack-day. 

Now, there just isn't that urgency. No-bun looks at me with that expectant face. I'm not used to that. I've always had some-bun telling me what to do and when. Zappa's face is too cute to be demanding, and Callie is too new to the household to be demanding. This will take a lot of adjusting on all of our parts. Patrick really was the head of the household after Luna left us....

I so miss my trio....


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 1, 2010)

oh my I am sorry, hugs


----------



## kirst3buns (Aug 6, 2010)

Janet, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 6, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, definitely a very special bunny to many.


----------



## myheart (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you Fran, kirst3buns, and Dave. Sympathies are very appreciated, especially today...

I picked up Patrick's ashes yesterday. The vet clinic actually had one of the nicer black urns left and put his ashes in that. They have been using these 'less expensive' tins with paw prints as urn/ash containers. Sorry, but I think the tins are tacky, especially for a bunny. The black urns have a nice little spot on the top/lid for a picture and then a clear plastic disc goes over the pic to keep it clean and protected.

So needless to say, I went through so many of Patrick's pictures to find the 'right one' for his urn. So many memories... Patrick's first days in his new home, Patrick soaking up the sunshine, Patrick and Benjamin, Patrick grieving for Benjamin, Patrick and Luna, Patrick with Luna and Zappa, Patrick and Zappa after Luna left us, Patrick with Zappa and Callie.... I can't say he didn't have a full life during his eight years with me.

I think I am most happy about the fact that he was able to be with his true-love. All of us could looka life-time for the one who completes us. I was just so lucky to find Luna for Patrick. Their bond was stronger and better than any other relationship that I know of. I am certain that their bond is still as strong at The Bridge as it was here with me. 

Binky at The Bridgepain-free my beautiful babies. 

I will love you for the rest of my life because you are myheart.


----------



## Haley (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh dear, I am heartbroken to hear this. Patrick was always so special to me. He reminded me so much of my boys and he and Luna (and then Zappa) always made my day when you posted pictures. I was so envious of your dutch trio..and then I got one myself, if only for a few months. 
I lost my Basil three weeks ago and almost lost Max today. Dutch bunnies are just the best bunnies in the whole world.
I am so sorry you lost Patrick. He was truly a special boy and I am sure every day he knew how much you loved him. 
Prayers and hugs from one hurting Dutch mom to another.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been thinking about Patrick, so sorry both he and Luna are gone now. Such special bunnies.  


sas :sad:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 7, 2010)

I am so sorry Janet. I still hesitate to venture into the Rainbow Bridge Announcement section because it make me so sad. Please forgive me for the latesympathy for Patrick.

Binky Free Patrick. ink iris:


----------



## myheart (Aug 9, 2010)

*Haley wrote: *


> Oh dear, I am heartbroken to hear this. Patrick was always so special to me. He reminded me so much of my boys and he and Luna (and then Zappa) always made my day when you posted pictures. I was so envious of your dutch trio..and then I got one myself, if only for a few months.
> I lost my Basil three weeks ago and almost lost Max today. Dutch bunnies are just the best bunnies in the whole world.
> I am so sorry you lost Patrick. He was truly a special boy and I am sure every day he knew how much you loved him.
> Prayers and hugs from one hurting Dutch mom to another.



I agree Haley, that Dutch bunnies are the best bunnies in the world. For some reason, it's the very special bonds that don't seem to stay for long. I wonder if it's because they are much closer to our hearts than other bonds. Thanks so much for the sympathies, and I'm sending prayers and hugs back to you from one hurting Dutch mom to another for your Max's healing and your Basil's loss. 

Thanks Pipp and Stan for your sympathies. Your heart-felt words mean so much to me during this time. 

Patrick was more special than I ever knew. He was one of those easy-going guys, who could hang out with any-bun. I think I will be hard-pressed to ever find another special guy like him. I feel so fortunate when people 'throw away' the best bunnies in the world and I have the chance to adopt them into my home and life. Patrick was the coolest guy for having been a 'stray' bunny. I was honored to have been his 'girlfriend', caregiver, and mom. I was all the more honored to have made his heart complete with bringing Luna into his life.A wonderful chain of events I would never want to miss out on if I had to do it all over again.

myheart


----------



## MsJuliet (Aug 9, 2010)

What a beautiful little boy! I am so sorry for your loss, but it is comforting to know that is true love is waiting for him at the Bridge.

ray:


----------



## bschneider13 (Aug 9, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> *Haley wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, I am heartbroken to hear this. Patrick was always so special to me. He reminded me so much of my boys and he and Luna (and then Zappa) always made my day when you posted pictures. I was so envious of your dutch trio..and then I got one myself, if only for a few months.
> ...


Sorry for you loss . And you guys are right -- dutch are pretty good, we have 1 that is around 6 years old.


----------

